# retablir le clic droit sur Windows 7 via Bootcamp ?



## badalub (19 Février 2014)

Bonsoir,

sur Maverick, j'ai installé via bootcamp Windows 7 integral (formaté en NTFS non compressé), mais au démarrage de windows, le clic droit sur mon macbook pro n'est pas actif. (alors que sur mac os je l'ai activé via les options)
Comment activer ce clic droit sur Windows 7 svp ? 

MERCI

PS : J'utilise principalement Windows et souhaite réduire au mini la taille de la partition Mac OS X Maverick, quelle est la taille minimum avec aucun programme dessus, afin que l'ordi sur Windows fonctionne de maniere optimale sans ralentissement et qu'exceptionnellement je puisse demarrer sur mac os X pour 2/3 petits logiciels ?


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2014)

Pas de réponse, mais au lu de ton utilisation principale, pourquoi tu n'as pas acheté un PC portable ?

C'est geek ton histoire. :mouais:


----------



## Moontyx (19 Février 2014)

Va \chercher l'installateur Bootcamp.msi (dans BootCampDrivers\Apple) 
DL à cette adresse : Boot Camp Support Software 5.0.5033

installe le, et redémarre cela devrais être bon.

Ps : c'est vrai que dépenser autant pour MBP et utiliser que Windows un est peu grotesque surtout si c'est pour ne pas tirer réellement parti d'une machine haut de gamme.


----------



## Locke (20 Février 2014)

Un PC portable qui tient la route... Ordinateurs portables et Ultrabooks - ASUS ZENBOOK UX31A ...ben moi j'aurais acheté ce modèle là. Parce que franchement je ne comprends pas du tout.

Et ton profil indique PC et Windows Seven. Mouais.


----------



## brunnno (20 Février 2014)

salut,

comme tu le dit Moontyx, c'est sûrement un problème de drivers...
Tu parles du clic droit sur la souris ou sur le trackpad ?


----------



## badalub (20 Février 2014)

Bonjour, 

merci pour vos réponses, il s'agit d'une impossibilité de clic droit via le trackpad. (peut etre juste un réglage dans windows à faire)

PS : même si ce n'est pas le sujet voici la raison de mon choix : je cherchais un 15 pouces et non un 13 et je l'ai acheté en occaze surtout avec l'option HD et antireflet indispensable à mes yeux, avec mac la revente d'occaz est bonne, le produit est top, le clavier, batterie... Bref MBP un produit qui vieilli bien contrairement à d'autres fabricant... PAr exemple Asus, vu le design... Je doute de sa solidité à moyen terme...
Bref AMHA le MBP serait l'un des meilleurs PC portable pour mon utilité =)


----------



## badalub (20 Février 2014)

Mais vous avez peut etre raison et c'est peut etre finalement plus contraignant qu'autre chose... J'y songe donc..


----------



## Moontyx (20 Février 2014)

badalub a dit:


> Mais vous avez peut etre raison et c'est peut etre finalement plus contraignant qu'autre chose... J'y songe donc..



Bon, est-ce que tu as installé le Bootcamp.MSI ?

Le double clic sur Windows se fait par une tape des deux doigts sur le trackpad, c'est clair pour toi ?


----------



## badalub (20 Février 2014)

Bonsoir,

merci pour vos réponses, 
J'avais installé déjà avec les derniers drivers bootcamp..
En essayant d'installer dessus le pack ci dessus, ca refuse l'install et la stoppe en disant une version de bootcamp plus récente est deja présente.
Bizarement le double clic sur Windows se fait... Par un double clic sur le trackpad et le faire avec 2 doigts ne fait rien.
Pour tous cela, il me semble, peut etre à tord qu'il ne s'agit que d'un reglage du trackpad...
Reste à trouver ou... ?


----------



## badalub (21 Février 2014)

update : dorenavant le clic droit sur Windows fonctionne avec clic avec 2 doigts...
Comment faire pour faire comme sur la mac avec le clic en bas à droite pour faire clic droit sur le trackpad svp ?


----------



## Moontyx (21 Février 2014)

badalub a dit:


> update : dorenavant le clic droit sur Windows fonctionne avec clic avec 2 doigts...
> Comment faire pour faire comme sur la mac avec le clic en bas à droite pour faire clic droit sur le trackpad svp ?



dans les réglages de l'utilitaire Bootcamp dans Windows. 
Par contre j'ai oublié les réglages.


----------



## badalub (21 Février 2014)

Bien vu... C'etait la piste et ça marche en effet...

Reste que j'ai lu que faire tourner un macbook sur windows reduisait drastiquement la durée sur batterie... Et peut etre les performances...
Du coup j'envisage le repassage sur un PC portable (puisque j'utilise que win7)
Mais vu que je n'ai pas à ce jour trouvé de machine aussi agreable (clavier, ecran...) que le MBP...

 Mais c'est un autre sujet...

MERCI


----------



## Moontyx (22 Février 2014)

badalub a dit:


> Bien vu... C'etait la piste et ça marche en effet...
> 
> Reste que j'ai lu que faire tourner un macbook sur windows reduisait drastiquement la durée sur batterie... Et peut etre les performances...
> Du coup j'envisage le repassage sur un PC portable (puisque j'utilise que win7)
> ...



Voilà, maintenant que ton problème est réglé, tu peux mettre ton sujet en résolu. 

Et où as tu lu que Windows réduisait la durée de la batterie, et les performances ?

Cherche pas c'est du troll, si Apple a intégré le portage de windows sur leur machine c'est que l'os peut fonctionner dessus puisque le matériel est pratiquement identique aux machines PC. 

Donc si ta as cette machine, reste dessus.


----------

